# Sixers-Cats talk Evan turner deal



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

ESPN has this story insider and I don't care about looking around for it. The rumor is that we would give up Ben Gordon (or Ben Gordon's expiring contract to be specific) and one of the first rounders. Obviously it can't be Detroit's pick, that would be stupid when it is right where we need it to be now (Detroit is 11th worst). The Portland pick would be around 25 right now.

Of course I am not sure we could not perhaps get them to give Turner to us straight up for Gordon, they are looking to tank and they are not being bashful about it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

An expiring and the 25th pick in the draft for Evan Turner?

No man, it would be the Detroit pick if that's the case.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> An expiring and the 25th pick in the draft for Evan Turner?
> 
> No man, it would be the Detroit pick if that's the case.


I don't know, with the way first-rounders are valued right now the Portland pick might get it done. Turner's tailed off after a hot start to the season and the market isn't exactly clamoring for perimeter players who can't shoot. Charlotte tried like hell last year to get _any_ first-rounder for Gerald Henderson and came up empty. I don't think anyone's trading a possible lottery pick for Evan Turner.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I don't know, with the way first-rounders are valued right now the Portland pick might get it done. Turner's tailed off after a hot start to the season and the market isn't exactly clamoring for perimeter players who can't shoot. Charlotte tried like hell last year to get _any_ first-rounder for Gerald Henderson and came up empty. I don't think anyone's trading a possible lottery pick for Evan Turner.


Lotto pick seems high, late first rounder seems low. 

I'd value Turner higher than Henderson at this point.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Lotto pick seems high, late first rounder seems low.
> 
> I'd value Turner higher than Henderson at this point.


Yes, but this past draft was pretty abysmal, while the upcoming draft is supposed to be extremely deep. A pick in the early-to-mid twenties in this coming draft is probably worth a pick in the teens last year, no?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Yes, but this past draft was pretty abysmal, while the upcoming draft is supposed to be extremely deep. A pick in the early-to-mid twenties in this coming draft is probably worth a pick in the teens last year, no?


I don't disagree. I just really don't see Evan Turner going for a late first rounder. 

That being said, any team with a lotto seems to be holding onto it for dear life, so we'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I don't disagree. I just really don't see Evan Turner going for a late first rounder.
> 
> That being said, any team with a lotto seems to be holding onto it for dear life, so we'll see how it all plays out.


Fair enough. I think it really just comes down to how much Philly wants to unload Turner versus what they think they can get for him in restricted free agency. I think Evan's going to find the open market unexpectedly indifferent to him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lack of outside shooting makes it almost impossible to play Turner and MKG together on the wings. Would this move necessitate an MKG trade?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

MKG needs to develop a corner three period, but he's not really going to suffer in minutes. Clifford loves his defense and he is good enough on that end to put up with his offensive woes. We don't need to trade anyone just to trade them either, we need to trade to get better players.

This trade will happen if Philly is really interested in tanking. That is all it is about. Has rather little to do with what we offer in truth. If I were them I'd look at Portland as a team that might slide a bit personally. They had so much go right for them for so long, but they might be running out of magic.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Lack of outside shooting makes it almost impossible to play Turner and MKG together on the wings. Would this move necessitate an MKG trade?


They're already playing Henderson and Sessions as the two-guard next to MKG, and neither of those guys can shoot, so I doubt it effects much. You have to understand that Charlotte's already in a spot where they're broken on the perimeter. I think it's more likely you see long minutes of Henderson and Turner playing the swingmen spots together, which actually improves Charlotte's spacing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> MKG needs to develop a corner three period, but he's not really going to suffer in minutes. Clifford loves his defense and he is good enough on that end to put up with his offensive woes. We don't need to trade anyone just to trade them either, we need to trade to get better players.
> 
> This trade will happen if Philly is really interested in tanking. That is all it is about. *Has rather little to do with what we offer in truth.* If I were them I'd look at Portland as a team that might slide a bit personally. They had so much go right for them for so long, but they might be running out of magic.


I hate hearing this garbage from people every single year. 


Sorry, but there's more than one team in the league. To say it doesn't matter to Philly what they're getting back is beyond asinine. They aren't looking to gain buddy points around the league by doing someone a favor. They will trade Turner for the absolute best deal they can find, not some junk take it or leave it deal.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Who else can even give up an expiring? PHX and LAL pretty much...Neither of them are going to do it. Why should we bid against ourselves? If all of those other teams want to give up a lot for Turner, then let them. His value just isn't that great. He's a guy who gets number on a bad team, hooray for him. If we do a trade that gives up the Detroit pick, we better be offering it to Orlando for Afflalo


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Who else can even give up an expiring? PHX and LAL pretty much...Neither of them are going to do it. Why should we bid against ourselves? If all of those other teams want to give up a lot for Turner, then let them. His value just isn't that great. He's a guy who gets number on a bad team, hooray for him. If we do a trade that gives up the Detroit pick, we better be offering it to Orlando for Afflalo


Evan Turner is a guy who puts up stats on a bad team, and Afflalo is what exactly?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A guy who is doing it a lot better than Turner is


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> A guy who is doing it a lot better than Turner is


Not really. Afflalo is the better scorer by a couple points and better efficiency, while Turner is the better rebounder. 

Better. But lets not act like by much. Turner is also 3 years younger. 

Regardless of that, I'll ask again, Turner is putting up stats on a losing team, what is Afflalo doing?


----------

